# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeje çfare e bene te lumtur anetarin/en siper?

## Lumi_ftp

Gjeje çfare e bene te lumtur anetarin/en siper?

----------


## hot_prinz

Mish me pasul.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

E kam dit qe ti ke me shkretu dicka hahahaha :P

Nje biciklet pa rrota :P

----------


## toni54

nje pale skija ketij hahahahh

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Maic me Spiderman  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

Nje bilete per te par ndeshjen e ekipit te zemres  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Nje bilete per te shkuar ne Elbasan :P

----------


## Blinaa

te mund te perdorte you tube ose fb,,per momentin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

Se di ...ndoshta nje kamomil i ngrohte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Te bjere ne gjume... :Gjoja:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Blina ---- e ke qelluar ahhahahah

Kjo siper te shoh ndonje filem romantik  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

> Te bjere ne gjume...


lool, flit per veten tate ti  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Ferrari tipit 2013 - 00 kilomotrazh :P

----------


## Plaku me kostum

ta karramboloje?  :ngerdheshje:  apo kshu si pasagjere?  :perqeshje: 


ate e ben te lumtur nje fute me lule  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

Ehe, ncuq , snuk me pelqen ferrari  :ngerdheshje: 

ty, ndoshta nje ferrari  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Plaku me kostum- -----  kete e bene te lumtur nje plake pa kostum hahahaha :P

B@Ne ------------ Ather pra nje Golf 2 ahahahahahhahaha :P

----------


## B@Ne

lool Plaku e ngas sh mire makinen   :ngerdheshje:  qe ta dish dhe ça eshte kjo Fute me lule ????  :perqeshje:  lool
Plakun do e gezonte nje plake pa dhembe , lool

----------


## Plaku me kostum

eh, plake pa kostum po me kollare aman do me bente akoma me te lumtur hheheheh  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 

lol, e di ti per ato pa dhembe bane? ahhahhahahaa


po fute kshu nje lule tek floku yt  :buzeqeshje:  kjo eshte fute me lule hahahaha

baben nje parfum me ere te mire per veten e saj lol

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Plaku me kostum --- nejse tash ne smundemi me ta zhvesh aty eshte aftesia e jote hahahahaha  :buzeqeshje:   plake pa dhembe te kryn pun hahahahaha 

B@ne ------ 1 miion leke te vjetra te shqiperis hahahahahha :P

----------


## Plaku me kostum

po pra. po e di qe per te mire ma tha banesaxhia


ty nje topmodele me te shoqeru ne "ring" :P

----------

